# How much to have your horses' teeth done?



## Gamebird (14 April 2010)

Sorry, I hate these sort of posts but it would just interest me very much to find out what people pay.

-Do you pay a call-out fee plus dentistry, or is there an all in one price?
-Is it cheaper if there are several horses on the same yard.
-Is your dentist BEVA approved, do you not know what his/her qualifications are or don't you care so long as he/she seems to do a good job?

Thanks and apologies for being boring. Earl Grey and chocolate muffins for all as an incentive.


----------



## eoe (14 April 2010)

If the dentist just checks the horse and there is no work needed this is £10 if he does have too do work its £40.  My dentist is a UK qualified Dentist and is registered with BAEDT and is BEVA approved.  He was one of the first to qualifiy in the UK some 10 years ago.


----------



## MontyandZoom (14 April 2010)

Mine is BEVA, BAEDT approved. He charges £30 for rasping with no call-out if there are 8 horses or more so we all get them done at the same time.


----------



## OskyWoskyPonio (14 April 2010)

Oscar is done every 6 months along with the rest of the yard and it's £45 as he's good and doesn't need the vet out for sedation or anything and it's usually only a rasp down  He's a fully qualified EDT as well 
P.s. I'll take that chocolate muffin for sure!


----------



## langside (14 April 2010)

can't answer all your questions but here goes

No call out charge if more than 3 horses
Not bothered about qualifications (even though our lad has them) so along as they do a good job and treat the horse well - a certain person in our area thumped one of ours in the face whilst i was there easy to say there never going to be allowed anywhere near mine again


----------



## Stoxx (14 April 2010)

Most dentists I've found are absolutely useless!

The one I use now is brilliant, has a very good way with the horses, does all the top SJ'ers and gets flown round the world to do his job.  He charges £60 per horse and normally spends an hour with them... sometimes longer if they need a fair amount of work done.


----------



## KatB (14 April 2010)

The denitist I use is fantastic, and the only one I will touch in our area!

He is DEFRA & RCVS Approved, aswell as WWAED, and he has told me why he isn't registered with the others!! He also worked with the ILPH for many years, so has had all sorts of experience with lots of difficult cases!

He is £35 a horse, no call out, and madam currently gets done every 6mnths, but only because she has funny teeth. She will be done once every 12mnths when they are under control!!


----------



## stencilface (14 April 2010)

I think between £20-30 a horse I think.  I am pretty sure he has no qualifications - he has probably been doing horses teeth long before most of the 'dentist' qualifications were brought in I think.

He is good with the horses, rarely uses a gag (just has the tongue out the side?!) and sings to them if they are getting nervous/restless.  He is an old jockey, and whilst he has few teeth himself I do trust him with our horses!  

The reason I don't worry about the qualifications is that we have had him for years, have had lots of oldies/youngsters in that time, and none of them have ever had any teeth related issues, so he must be doing something right


----------



## Joss (14 April 2010)

When I was down south I used to use a vet rather than EDT, mainly because I had a Vet with a particular interest in teeth who was keen & good at it.  I also worked for the Vet practise.  They charged £30 ish (give or take) plus call out although anything other than emergencies was combined with a visit for something else.

Up here the vets looked at me rather oddly when I mentioned teeth rasping.  So I use a EDT from Cumbria, he is BEVA & BVDA registered & has been superb I must say.  He charges £30 per horse with no call out fee, however calls are carefully arranged to give him a day in our area & are booked in excess of 6 months ahead.  He quite likes to do them 6 monthly although I confess that I often try to put him off his summer visit as I find annually keeps them in good order but if I had a horse with a dodgy mouth I would allow him to come twice a year.

p.s hand over the muffins & tea - rapidly expanding stomach to fill here, nothing wrong with my knashers.


----------



## TPO (14 April 2010)

Sorry can't remember the order of the questions but here goes...

I used to use a  BEVA & BAEDT EDT and he was £45.

I then switched vet practices to an Equine only practice and now use them. They checked the teeth of a horse I had at the time and let me feel the huge ramps, waves and hooks and this was less than 6wks after EDT had been out - was not amused!

Now use vets; an added bonus is they can sedate and use electrics if required. 

Vets call out is £35 and think it was around £28 per horse.

I get teeth checked every 6mths and work as required. I had one horse who was checked and lightly floated every 3-4mths.


----------



## miller (14 April 2010)

BEVA approved - excelent dentist - £60 for 2 horses all in including travel


----------



## langside (14 April 2010)

Stencilface said:



			He is good with the horses, rarely uses a gag (just has the tongue out the side?!) and sings to them if they are getting nervous/restless.  He is an old jockey, and whilst he has few teeth himself I do trust him with our horses!  

The reason I don't worry about the qualifications is that we have had him for years, have had lots of oldies/youngsters in that time, and none of them have ever had any teeth related issues, so he must be doing something right 

Click to expand...

Stencilface i think we use the same guy


----------



## Santa_Claus (14 April 2010)

old yard used vets who charged £60 + call out and insisted that everything was sedated whether they need it or not. I cant say i was overly happy with the additional cost or end results but was rather stuck for choice at the time!

Now at new yard have same lady as rest of yard. not 100% sure she qualified but 99% sure she is but personally I want a good job done first and foremost.

She has done a great job, instant difference in horse who didn't even hint at needing sedation. And £35 flat rate as well!


----------



## MegaBeast (14 April 2010)

My vet does mine.  The equine side of his practice is based at my yard so no call out fee.  People can bring their horses to the yard to avoid call out fee, all the facilities are on site (there's a separate "proper" practice in town but got stocks, x-ray, developer, isolation box etc at yard).

Was £85.26 last time but that was because she needed a lot of dope as the ones at the very back were very bad.  And I the bill included wormer too (just looked it up because keep expensives in an excel spreadsheet!).

Thery're being looked at again end of the month when her jabs are done to make sure they're ok.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (14 April 2010)

The chap I use is excelent, charges £45 and has all the relevent qualifcations, (but not sure with out getting the paper work out), he is also very passionate about his job, he uses a gag and an electric power tool and the horses just stand there falling asleep, he invites you to put your hand in to feel all the sharp edges, hooks ect and explains everything he is doing, we do tend to rib him a lot when he puts his nursey outfit on, which is highly amusing seeing as his other profession is being a policeman!!! worth the 45 quid just for that lol


----------



## Firewell (14 April 2010)

£45, checked every 6 months. Really not sure what qualifications he had.. isnt that bad! He was well reccommended and travels all over the world doing teeth so he cant be that bad


----------



## Firewell (14 April 2010)

My guy doesnt use electric saws, he just uses hand held ones so he can 'feel' what hes doing. He used a good 6/7 different rasps on my horse! All different shapes, was v fascinating!


----------



## bliss87 (14 April 2010)

our horses teeth are checked when they have there jabs and you only get charged if anything needs doing


----------



## kirstyhen (14 April 2010)

Last time I used a fab EDT (although I have to say that, she might come in here ) given how much cash I seem to constantly be paying out for Henry and my awful memory/record keeping, I have no idea how much I paid, but her website tells me it was around £45. I think call out was extra, and it was just me on the yard so no idea if it would have been cheaper or not had there been more.

She is qualified and registered with the relevant people, as given my lack of knowledge about horse's teeth I would have no idea if someone was doing a good job or not! So it reassures me somewhat, plus she comes highly recommended.
She let me feel his teeth before and after, was brill with him (as he is a turd when it comes to his mouth!) and can do hand or electric rasps.

Hoping she will come all the way up here now I've moved!!


----------



## kerilli (14 April 2010)

BEVA approved, did my 3 this week for £25 each, does an excellent job.


----------



## Janette (14 April 2010)

Fnnily enough, the EDT did Star this afternoon.  £38 for an exam and corrective rasping to sort a few 'issues'.
He holds Australian qualifications, and was extremly patient and kind.

I got to feel inside the mouth as ell....most enlightening.


----------



## milliepops (14 April 2010)

Mine is BEVA/BVDA qualified and £45/horse.  Had him for the first time a couple of weeks ago following recommendation from a friend as my old dentist has moved out of the area.  The old one only used hand rasps, new one used electric ones and my horse seemed to prefer them. I think he did a good job as she was better down the rein immediately when I schooled her a couple of days later, so must have been more comfortable!  I had never noticed a difference that obvious before


----------



## Puppy (14 April 2010)

The BEVA approved dentist I've used for ages now is £25 per horse (£20 if 3 or more, but it's been a few years since that was the case for me) and no additional call out. 

However, my vet is also qualified and so I had her do Star's teeth last month as she needs doing more frequently (has a tooth missing) and the vet was there to see her for something else (sarcoids).


----------

